# new siggy for scooter



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 22, 2008)

g'day all

i was wondering if anyone out there would mind to make me a new siggy i have a couple of photos that i would love on it. I would do it myself but my pc doesn't have paint shop on it anyway thanks guy cya l8r.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

Love that Corsair pic mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2008)

Here my short attempt.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work Wojtek as usual my friend


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

god wurger you are good can you pm me a like instruction manual on how to do them just like a little tutorial thing anyway thanks for 'em it will be hard to pick one


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, as Alex said, looks great Wojtek!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2008)

Fantastic, Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> can you pm me a like instruction manual on how to do them just like a little tutorial thing



THX guys. 
I'm glad you like these signatures Scooter.

Have you ever been working with layers of a graphic applications?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah in fact i made one for my friend last night i'll put it here. So what do you guys think of it?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey everyone i think i'm getting the hang of photoshop i made these at school with the teachers help hope you like 'em


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2008)

Not bad Scooter. Keep it up.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep. Nice work Scooter. I like these.But in the first you have made for Andre, his name should be in another colour, I think.It is amost unvisible being black.Keep your working up.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

here i made a couple more hope they are a bit better


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that is nice! Good job, scooter!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done buddy!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm with you guys.  
Scooter the new one looks great.Good idea.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Black Sun GFX - Home

That place has some cool stuff to help you learn.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 1, 2008)

sorry if this is getting annoying but i REALLY want this one as my siggy


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2008)

It look nice.So it is OK for me.
But I have to admit Dear Friend that it is a little bit crowded and greyish.Besides your personal singn is almost unvisible.I would suggest to make it of different colour.I don't know if the car was included as the one layer to the pic but if yes you could use some effect on this ( shadow or outer shining outline etc..)If not you should cut off the car and make these effects ( of course the main layer ( the pic with the car) should be copied firstly).


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2008)

Now that is a siggy I like! But Wurger is right, you need to find a color for your name so it stands out alittle more. Otherwise, great looking!


----------



## Catch22 (May 1, 2008)

Are you using Photoshop? Do you know where the layers menu is? (Bottom right) Right click your text, go up to blending options, then click on stroke. Choose your colour and it will help your text stand out a lot better.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 2, 2008)

thanks again for the help wurger but how do you add effects


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 2, 2008)

here ya go wurger any better this time around and i'm sorry if my constant posting is getting annoying


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2008)

Hey man, great work. I like it.

Concerning your previous post.Unfortunately I use the Polish version of Photo Shop.But as I know all versions, both these earlier and later are very similar and all options are available in the same way.Besides you can find them at the same places I think.Here you are some screenshots on how to find and add some effects to your pics ( layers).

Step 1 Open a pic and change it into a layer.Thes option should be found in the Layers menu/New layer.
Step 2 Click with right MB the layer name in the small window like the Shot1 shows.
Step 3 in the new opened meny choose the Mixing options - Shot2
Step 4 in the new opened window - Shot3- you should find all effects with options for settings.An effect will be added if you mark a small square on left part of the effect list.If you click with left MB an effect name there will appear some settings for the effect you have had marked before.You can change then to get better effect.Initially, the first option in the window is set for the layer in general ( you can set its transparency for instance) I hope that it will be clear for you and you cope with that.


----------



## Catch22 (May 2, 2008)

I made this. I can upload the .psd to a site if you want it. It may help you learn.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2008)

The bottom one on #23 isn't bad. Maybe in the big blank space you could add an actual airplane, or a tank, or something dealing with WWII.

Wurger, you ought to fix your computer. I noticed in all the screen shots you did, all the fonts are messed up. Heck, you can't even read it.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the help wurger i was wondering how the bloody hell do you get your pics so like clean in photoshop i was the magic wand tool i was wondering what did you all use


----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2008)

Ah, DON'T use the magic wand tool. Instead use the pen tool and use these settings. Then zoom in close enough that you can make out individual pixels.






That way you can get accurate cuts.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 3, 2008)

hey man greatly appreciated the help


----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 3, 2008)

hey wurger how long does it take you to do one of these it must take you a while and from those screenshots do you still use Windows 98?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 4, 2008)

here ya go guys my first real attempt with using borders and the other stuff i reckon there good i wanna know whats you all think


----------



## Catch22 (May 4, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Wurger, you ought to fix your computer. I noticed in all the screen shots you did, all the fonts are messed up. Heck, you can't even read it.



First of all, these screenshots were resized by me because there will be a problem with such big pics.What is more these names of options and settings are in Polish but you don't kow my native language, right? Secondly these pic were taken to show a way where some of effects that can be added to a layer can be found.I didn't want to teach you Polish.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> thanks for the help wurger i was wondering how the bloody hell do you get your pics so like clean in photoshop i was the magic wand tool i was wondering what did you all use



You are welcome. 

The magic wanad tool is not a magic at all.The effect was achieved by using the New Layer/Add from Layer menu.Then menu on left Own Shape/Circle Thin Frame plus the Red colour for the tool.Then I added some effects from menu we talked about ( Shadow,etc...) .That is all.




ScOoTeR1992 said:


> hey wurger how long does it take you to do one of these it must take you a while and from those screenshots do you still use Windows 98?



I have a quite fast comp and the Xp or better system can be installed but I like the Win98.It works very good and quick without problems mostly.It is very stable contrary to Win2000/Xp systems.But back to your question.
It has taken me about one minute to take these all screenshots + saving and the next four or five ones to make the final ones with the Photoshop.


Scooter the second siggy of the couple in #32 is lovely.I like it the best.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

Like your new siggy Scooter!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 10, 2008)

well if you like that one Wayne hope you like this one


----------



## Catch22 (May 10, 2008)

That one's pretty good!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2008)

I'm with Catch22.


----------

